

Incremental DOM from Google - theone
https://github.com/google/incremental-dom

======
bsimpson
It's unclear how it handles event listening, but even so, they should fork
React and replace the rendering target with their library, then use that to
benchmark. It'd just be for the sake of benchmarking (e.g. not something they
should maintain or encourage people to use).

It's one thing to say "this is better than virtual DOM". It's another thing to
show it with numbers across common browsers.

